# Finishing Deer Antler



## Joe Burns (Feb 17, 2013)

Thought I would solicit for tips and suggestions on finishing deer antler.  Ive had mixed results on previous pens.  Please forgive me if this is the wrong forum.  Presently Im turning an Over Under PSI bullet kit.  The body will be deer antler and the cap will be redwood lace.

Once finished turning the antler will be through the bark and hard outer part.  The finished blank looks to be only the soft porous portion of the antler.  Will be applying a CA finish when ready.  The last one I completed seemed to turned color before I applied the CA.  Presumably from the heat of sanding.  

Once completing turning what are your methods in preparing an antler blank for a CA finish?  Any thoughts or ideas are greatly appreciated.

Joe


----------



## penmaker1967 (Feb 17, 2013)

i soak the blank in thin ca when i am done turning it then sand back down and apply the ca like you would always do hope this helps


----------



## longbeard (Feb 17, 2013)

I start with 400grit (maybe) them MM to final size, then i use med CA to build it up, then wetsand thru MM again (different MM of course) or i dont put any finish on it after i MM. This one has no finish, just mm and buffed.


----------



## panamag8or (Feb 17, 2013)

After sanding as normal, I give it 2-3 coats of thin CA and use an abranet pad to just take off the shine. I think it looks natural, but without the user having to worry about contracting deer cooties.


----------



## MarkHix (Feb 17, 2013)

You should try to avoid generating heat while sanding.  I don't know if will cause the discoloration or not but heat in sanding usually means you are applying too much pressure.

Some antler will have a different color.  Could the CA be making it more evident?   If you turn off the CA coat, does the color go away?   

I turn quite a bit of antler.  I use a CA finish exclusively.  Multiple coats w/ dry time between coats, allow it to cure then sand off any ridges I was not able to avoid then buff.

Try experimenting on cutoffs with different techniques.


----------



## Joe Burns (Feb 18, 2013)

Appreciate it everyone.   This has been extremely helpful.  I will try soaking with CA before sanding.  

Joe


----------



## Joe Burns (Feb 28, 2013)

I appreciate all the advice and suggestions on this thread.  I did soak the blank in thin CA  and then sanded with 400 grit paper.  Worked perfectly.  

Joe


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 2, 2013)

I like a good finish on antler, some don't. CA works well since it won't yellow the blank. 
But!!! whatever you do...get your respirator and full protection on! Dust from antler will, not may, will cause pulmonary fibrosis. We do have a cure for it thankfully...it's a transplant.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Mar 2, 2013)

Anytime I've worked with antler I just wet sand to get it smooth and take it to the buffing wheel until it is shiny.


----------

